# Pains & Bleeding after D&C???



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi

I went in for a D&C yesterday, after a missed miscarriage.

I was taken in at 8.30am and at around 12pm, I was given internal pessaries to soften my cervix.  I experienced very severe cramping within the next three hours and eventually was taken into theatre at about 3.30pm.  After coming out of surgery, I was given a paracetamol drip to relieve the pain, which it did.

After that, I was bleeding fairly heavily (like a heavy period) and was experiencing bad cramping.  No matter what the midwives gave, it didnt really sort out the pain. They advised me to stay in overnight and was given my other paracetamol drip, which finished at 10.30pm (sorry for all the tiny details!)

I then woke up at 1.30am and requested two paracetamol to ease the pain while I tried to sleep.  I managed to get to sleep and woke at 7am fairly comfortable.

Was discharged from hospital at 10am this morning, with normal blood tests and blood pressure etc. No medical complications in theatre.

My main question - is it normal to have these cramps?  These are still fairly bad, however had subsided when I was discharged.
Is it also normal to have some bleeding? 

This was my first pregnancy, I have PCOS and am just a bit worried.  Took some paracetamol earlier, but not helped.  Now tried Ibuprofen and a hot water bottle- is this OK?  When do I expect this to get better?

Thanks in advance

Gx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, I'm so sorry for what you have been through.

Unfortunately it is normal to have cramping and bleeding, its your body reacting to something unexpectadly happening to it.

The bleeding will continue for a few days and then just gradually disappear.

If the pain is unbearable and/or the bleeding becomes really heavy again then you must contact the hospital.

Hot water bottles are fine, as is a lot of TLC

Take care and let us know if we can help with anything else x


----------

